# [EMULATION 32bit] Problème lors du chroot (SOLVED)

## Ulrar

Salut,

J'ai un serveur sous Funtoo (je voulais tester), et contrairement à gentoo, pas moyen de faire tourner srcds (serveur source) dessus. Le binaire ne se lance pas, de toute évidence, et même avec toutes les libs emul-linux-x86, pas moyen de lancer un truc en 32bit. (Ou alors c'est un CPU qui supporte pas le 32bit ? C'est une dédibox SC, j'avoue que la marque du CPU m'est totalement inconnu).

Bref, comme ça fonctionne pas, je me suis décidé à faire une gentoo32 en chroot.

Donc j'ai suivis la doc gentoo pour ça, j'ai décompréssé le stage3 et tout (bref, l'install gentoo j'en ai fait des dizaines).

Au moment du chroot, ça donne ça :

 *Quote:*   

> ulrar gentoo32 # uname -a
> 
> Linux ulrar.net 2.6.39-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Sun Jul 10 16:44:41 CEST 2011 x86_64 VIA Nano processor U2250 (1.6GHz Capable) CentaurHauls GNU/Linux
> 
> ulrar gentoo32 # linux32 chroot . /bin/bash
> ...

 

Donc je suis bien sur un système 64 bit, et j'ai bien utilisé un stage3 32bit, pourtant, on dirait que c'est l'inverse.

Quelqu'un a une idée ? Moi j'ai toujours entendu que les CPU 64bits pouvaient exécuter du 32 sans problème, et ça as toujours fonctionné en plus, mais j'ai jamais eu de CPU VIA nano. Après tout peut être qu'ils sont pas cher justement parce qu'ils peuvent pas ?

Merci d'avance !Last edited by Ulrar on Fri Jul 15, 2011 10:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Un peu comme si tu n'avais pas activé le support 32bits dans ton noyau 64bits ?  :Wink: 

Vérifie si ton kernel a le support de : CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION

----------

## geekounet

Et peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Ulrar

Ha tient oui.

J'avais absolument pas vu cette option !

J'ai récupéré un .config sur le net parce que je connais pas encore le materiel de la dedibox, et j'ai pas pensé à verifier ça.

Ben merci, je recompile le kernel là mais y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas ^^

Et désolé pour le titre, c'est fait !

----------

## jcTux

Est-ce que le dossier où tu veux chrooter (gentoo32) est dans /mnt ?

Je crois que si le  répertoire courant n'est pas dans /mnt la commande chroot échoue.

----------

## guilc

 *jcTux wrote:*   

> Est-ce que le dossier où tu veux chrooter (gentoo32) est dans /mnt ?
> 
> Je crois que si le  répertoire courant n'est pas dans /mnt la commande chroot échoue.

 

Non, tu peux chrooter n'importe ou...

Et le problème n'était pas chroot, mais simplement l'émulation 32bits désactivée, qui fait que ni le chroot 32bits, ni les libs 32bits (emul-linux-x86-*) ne pouvaient fonctionner  :Wink: 

----------

